# Little Lagoon Pass



## tclubbs2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey guys. This will be the third year in a row I have come down to the Gulf Coast. I love it and I love fishing there. The one thing I haven't done is fish in the lagoons. We are staying in a place which is along the seawall of the Little Lagoon Pass. Is fishing right off the seawall a good idea? I was thinking it would be good as the tide is rolling in and out. Am I thinking right? What can I expect to catch and is it possible to catch a small shark or two there? I would love to get my daughter to reel in a shark. I just figured I can get more fishing in between the family stuff we are doing if I can just fish right outside the door.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

It is a heavily populated area as it is the most popular shallow water playground for locals and tourists....I have caught black snapper, flounder, reds and specks on that seawall but I doubt you will catch a shark although chances are possible. Now walking across the street and putting out a rid on the ocean side may net you a shark!


----------

